# Starting my workout this week



## Pascal (Jun 20, 2006)

Hi everyone, I am so excited about beginning my workout at the gym this week, since the beginning of this year I had set a goal to go to the gym and lose weight, but I have failed so many times, so this time I bought a book that will help me out with my workout routines and my cardio. There have been so many occasions where I was excited about being at the gym and a personal trainer will just come up and start talking to me and then tell me I am not doing enough and I just wanted to kick their fucking asses, because they were being very discouraging to me, and I would go home crying from the gym. 


Today at the gym if any stupid ass trainers try to tell me what to do I will not lash out but I do not want to hear what they have to say either, because I didn't ask them for their help nor their input. I'm going to end the conversation before they even begin it. With that said I currently weigh aroung 123-125 lbs I am 5 feet 2 inches. My goal is to weigh 110 lbs, because for my height that would be perfect. I just need to lose my cellulite on my thighs and buttox. I want to firm up my body but I do not want to look masculine either. I am very excited about this, I bought the right shoes and clothes, and my diet is perfect. I am a vegeterian too, so it's easy when all I eat is spinach salads, beans, dairy, fruits and vegitables, I actually have a great diet for being vegeterian, I hate eating animals, they are hard to digest plus I feel  so bad.


I want to feel good more then just looking good. 
  I will update after my first week.


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 20, 2006)

It is _extremely_ unlikely that any workout regimine you begin will make you look masculine. That requires, for the VAST majority of females, a dedication of time, energy, drugs, diet, and mindset that is basically life eating. It also requires certain hormones that you don't possess enough of naturally, so you're safe there. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Don't be afraid of a weight routine and don't be afraid of using heavier than fifteen lb weights. That muscle is what burns the extra calories!


----------



## bottleblack (Jun 20, 2006)

Sounds like you've got the right attitude! Good luck!


----------



## Wattage (Jun 20, 2006)

Congrats on starting your workout! I am happy to see you have a positive outlook.

I have moved your thread to our Fitness Journals section so you can keep us updated on your progress!

Depending on your stature, I would stick with weights between 5 - 20lbs for upper body and 50 - 120lbs for lower body, depending on the exercise. These are generally good ranges for women who want to tone up but don't want to add a lot of bulk. Toning muscles also helps dramatically reduce cellulite in most cases. Squats and lunges with hand-held weights will help tone up your thighs and buttocks in no time flat!

Keep us posted!


----------



## farra712 (Jun 21, 2006)

I know it is discouraging when trainers try to tell you how much more you should be doing.  I think doing anything at all is awesome!  So you definitely have a good plan!  Good luck and keep us posted!


----------



## Pascal (Jun 23, 2006)

well this will be my fourth day at the gym, so far smooth sailing, I am already seeing definition in my legs, arms and stomach, I am enjoying going to the gym, and I plan on going 4 days a week, Tuesday thru Friday is perfect for me. So I will report back at the end of next week.


----------



## Wattage (Jun 23, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Pascal* 
_well this will be my fourth day at the gym, so far smooth sailing, I am already seeing definition in my legs, arms and stomach, I am enjoying going to the gym, and I plan on going 4 days a week, Tuesday thru Friday is perfect for me. So I will report back at the end of next week. 



_

 
Four days at the gym!! Wowzas! You're a star!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Congrats!!


----------



## Pascal (Jun 29, 2006)

Well this is into my second week and I have only gone once to the gym, I got my period on Tuesday so I absolutly cannot function, I just can't so I had to skip this week, but I am not cheating in my eating habits, I will get back on track starting 6/3/06 Monday that is. 

I hate it though everytime I begin my workout after having failed other times my damn period comes out of nowhere and then I get frustrated, and go just crazy, I can't focus and I cry endlessliy, I seriously have no control over myself. But I will be ok after the weekend comes.


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Jun 29, 2006)

congrats gurly!!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   I think  ur going to do great!!!!


----------



## Pascal (Jul 10, 2006)

Reporting back now for week three I only went twice to the gym this week and I was way too busy to go, my dad had to travel overseas so we were all busy. But as for week four (that is starting today) I plan on going Monday, Tuesday, Wednesday, and Friday. Then rest on Saturday and Sunday. At least 4 times a week should be my minimal amount. and five is the maximum I will go. We'll see how I do.


----------



## Pascal (Jul 14, 2006)

Reporting back now for the end of week 4, I went to the gym on Monday, I went swimming on Wednesday and I do a little workout at home in my living room, today after work I am planning on going swimming and then start over on Monday. No matter what I do I am still watching my eating habits, I still have chocolate and soda everyday, I go crazy if I don't have a source of fat foods everday, it's unhealthy to just eat good food ALL the time. So if I skip a day at the gym I am even more careful in watching my diet, The weight on the scale is going down slowly, but I am already seeing definition in my legs, butt and abs. I use to weigh 132 pounds in January now I weigh 123 pounds, last week I was 125. Good thing the number is going down.


----------



## Pascal (Jul 24, 2006)

week 5 I didn't work out all week


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Jul 25, 2006)

Dont beat urself up!!!! im not a pro but working out is kinda like a learning process, after a while u get use to it and it becomes second nature.  im cheering for ya, keep up the good work and stay motivated we are all her for ya


----------



## Pascal (Oct 19, 2006)

oh my word it's been a long long as time since I have posted here or even looked here. Well started to workout on 10/15/06, I bought  abook to help me reach my goal for going to the gym 4 days a week and to eat right. So far I have gone 3 times this week tomorrow will be my fourth day, so that means I actually will have gone to the gym a week straight just as planned. I decided to get off my Prozac and take up a positive attitude along with good diet and excersise to feel good about myself. So far smooth sailing except for a few muscle sores I have in my shoulders. I'll report back next week.


----------



## Tyester (Oct 19, 2006)

Soreness means your working something.

Stay positive and consistant and the gains will come. Keep it up!


----------

